# Di meno è di più



## Leda (10 Luglio 2012)

L’arte di perdere non è una disciplina dura
tante cose sembrano volersi perdere
che la loro perdita non è una sciagura.

Perdi qualcosa ogni giorno. Accetta la tortura
delle chiavi di casa perse, delle ore spese male.
L’arte di perdere non è una disciplina dura.

Esercitati a perdere di più, senza paura:
luoghi, e nomi, e destinazioni di viaggio.
Nessuna di queste perdite sarà mai una sciagura.

Ho perso l’orologio di mia madre. Era
mia ed è svanita – ops! – l’ultima di tre case amate.
L’arte di perdere non è una disciplina dura.

Ho perso due vasti regni, due città amate,
due fiumi, un continente. Mi mancano,
ma non è mica un disastro averle perdute.

Nemmeno perdere te (la figura, la voce allegra
il gesto che amo) mi smentirà. È chiaro, ormai:
l’arte di perdere non è una disciplina dura
benché possa sembrare (scrivilo!) una sciagura.
*

Elizabeth Bishop


----------

